# مقسم الكيك



## وردة الجوري (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مقسم مع صينية 
مدهشة 3 في واحد
مررررريحه وسهلة الإستخدام ​ 
يوضع الخليط بالصينيه ثم يوضع المقسم عليه ويدخل الفرن بعد ماتستوي الكيكه وتطلع من الفرن تخرج مقطعه بشكل متساوي ومرتب ويجي معاها استاند توضع عليه الصينيه وتقدم
ب 40 ريال​ 


​ 


لمشاهدة المنتج أضغط على الرابط 
https://www.asseenontv.com/detail.php?p=296754&product=perfect-brownie
للحجز والطلب الإتصال على جوال المتجر​


----------



## tjarksa (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مقسم الكيك*

بالتوفيق يارب.


----------



## وردة الجوري (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مقسم الكيك*


----------



## وردة الجوري (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مقسم الكيك*

[align=center] 
دعاء سماع صوت الرعد : سبحان من سبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته
[/align]


----------



## wafa mall (30 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: مقسم الكيك*

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

